# should woman be allowed to ski?



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

get stoked or do the fuckin' dishes!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SdoFO9bzGBM

I was hoping to see this movie get made, only 30 more days for kickstarter.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Nice Bob. Love it - yes, the ladies rock. Can you post a link to the kickstarter site?


----------

